# need advice for my gf



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

i'm a lady who doesn't buy into all that you gotta dress skimpy to look good bull shit. i dress sensible. if it's cold out, i dress in layers. and fuck some high heels, those things are whack! skate shoes are where it's at!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> and fuck some high heels, those things are whack! skate shoes are where it's at!



I agree... dress in layers sensibly...... ladies wear heels every now and again however!


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Jeans/heels combo on girls is where its at


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I understand the insanity of heels. For your girlfriend I would suggest a nice dress, some really thick tights, some boots (dressy or regular ones to make the trek to the party), and a good coat!! Also if you're celebrating inside there's really no reason to bundle up... Unless it's inside an igloo...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

in case my answer wasn't girlie enough, here's what paris hilton wears when she's in aspen, co...










and if she still needs help, maybe she can find some good picks from this site...

happy nude year! :laugh:

really though, tell her to wear her cute little party dress & then like a columbine killer trench coat over top.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

tell her skip the dress skip the party and just answer the door wearing the trench coat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

wear the dress with tights, nice heels and a warm wool coat


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

My vote is that she tarts it up! She can hang out in hoodies, jeans, and skate shoes the other 364 days; there ain't a thing wrong with a cute little pair of CFM heels and a little dress. Or there's already the skinny-jean option with a cute top. The only concession I'd make to comfort over fashion for NYE is that really high heels will hurt her feet enough she'll feel it the next day, which might not make for the best day on the hill on Jan 1.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

heels and a dress in the cold and snow? idk...
i'd opt for the skinny jeans and boots. or leggings and skirt (kinda like the paris hilton pic). but i also don't think a girl needs to get tart-ed up and look like a stripper to be hot. some of the hottest girls i've seen are ones that can look good in normal clothes! like i said, on a ski resort i'd go with boots and skinny jeans or the leggings/skirt option.


----------



## cashmoney13 (Dec 10, 2008)

when my girl wants to get dressed up in colder weather she usually goes with a sweater dress, black leggings, and she has some ed hardy boots with the faux fur on the top, and she looks great in that and it is a little warmer too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Attention all girls:
Leggings look stupid, and make you look like a slob.

If you want to look hot in the cold, wear a tight full length skirt and some o' them knee high leather fark-me boots. You can hide those ghastly leggings underneath, if you must.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

SpringheelJack said:


> Attention all girls:
> Leggings look stupid, and make you look like a slob.
> 
> If you want to look hot in the cold, wear a tight full length skirt and some o' them knee high leather fark-me boots. You can hide those ghastly leggings underneath, if you must.


I'm a girl and I agree! Tights are the way to go


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

leggings/tights...same thing. i wasn't talkin bout those slouchy, sloppy things that jagasses wore in the 80's! like the paris hilton pic NRG posted...tight leggings, boots, skirt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

no no tights are different :laugh:

tights are... stockings? lol. if that makes sense....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

They both make you look like a freshman in college on their way to the laundromat.


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thick tights, tunic, Uggs or the DC snowboard look boots. Thats what my girls wears when we go out in frigid temps


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

tell her what you think she should wear and then leave it to her to wear what she wanted to wear in the first place. its always great to hear the girlie say "yea...you were right"


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

No no....it's::::


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Was this even a real question? What color fucking bindings should I get for my 07 Rome Artifact? I don't fucking know? Tell her I will let her wear anything she wants but if she's gonna park in my driveway she needs to take the Texas plates off the car or at least cover them with snow.... I'd still hit it....:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> No no....it's::::


One way or the other, I love the fact that Grave Digger looks like I painted it. The thing probably cost a million dollars, and that's the best paint job they could get.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> i'm a lady who doesn't buy into all that you gotta dress skimpy to look good bull shit. i dress sensible. if it's cold out, i dress in layers. and fuck some high heels, those things are whack! skate shoes are where it's at!



I FEEL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope this is all synthetics please don't hurt ze dumb animalias...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

wow... this girlfriend must be a moron.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> wow... this girlfriend must be a moron.


Lmao.................


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

maybe she's a blow up doll... who the hell doesn't know how to dress themselves if it's cold?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Sometimes style takes precedent over comfort. Like wearing high heels instead of flats...

But yeah, winter is a different story.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> wow... this girlfriend must be a moron.


Brutal, People. Brutal.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

No girlfriend is ever a moron! Cmon people


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> maybe she's a blow up doll... who the hell doesn't know how to dress themselves if it's cold?


I love you.


----------

